# hyped fuzz toggle positions



## benny_profane (Aug 31, 2020)

Just wanted a quick check of the toggle positions for the hyped fuzz. From the exterior of the pedal, toggle position:

*Up*: Fuzz 2 (Scooped)
*Center*: Boost
*Down*: Fuzz 1 (Full)


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah that’s right

wait now I’m second guessing myself haha, I have a board built at home but I just got to work so it’d be a while but looking at the board layout that’s correct...R26 to pin 7 etc


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah that was my thought too. Thanks for the response. I have a populated board that I haven't boxed/added pots to yet. I'll double check the continuity when I dig it out.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah I checked my built one and it’s correct, Mode II at the top toggle


----------



## benny_profane (Sep 1, 2020)

Awesome, thanks. 'Fuzz II' is scooped and 'Fuzz I' is full?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 1, 2020)

Correctamundo! Tinker with R25 to make the scooped side louder/unity with the full side. I believe 270k was the ideal value.


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Sep 9, 2020)

Anything I can do to give the boost setting (center position) a bit of oomph? Mine sounds like my clean tone/unaffected. 

Thank you.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 9, 2020)

Jimbaaaab said:


> Anything I can do to give the boost setting (center position) a bit of oomph? Mine sounds like my clean tone/unaffected.
> 
> Thank you.



The boost doesn’t work at all?


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Sep 9, 2020)

Not a thing. I went through the rigmarole of getting the on-on-on switch from Tayda only to find it’s the wrong ‘type’ and getting the right type from love my switches, but maybe I got the wrong type again. Would that cause the center position to sound unaffected? Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Sep 9, 2020)

Which one did you get from LMS?


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Sep 9, 2020)

Think part # was 100-DP6-T100B1M1QE. Description reads “Taiway DPDT On On On Switch - Solder Lug - Long Shaft”. They were $2.25 each.


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Sep 9, 2020)

I got type 1 again didn’t I! Odd that the first tayda switch resulted in position 1 having a distinct sound and positions 2 and 3 having the same sound, but the LMS switch has a center position that does nothing while 1 and 3 sound as they should.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 9, 2020)

If you have a multimeter check continuity for these spots


----------



## Robert (Sep 9, 2020)

That's the right switch.

You know the center position is a clean boost, right?


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Sep 9, 2020)

Yep.  It’s clean alright, just not boosted.  Are you sure it’s the correct switch? I only ask because it has ‘T1’ stamped on the side.  The center position continuity is per the Middle pic in that you posted.  Not sure how to check the left and right positions.  Sorry, I’m still learning.


----------



## Robert (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm puzzled because honestly I don't even see how that is possible.    Does the Gain / EQ controls do ANYTHING in the middle position?

The toggle switch isn't capable of bypassing the gain stage or the EQ...  If you're hearing a clean tone in the middle position the switch is working correctly.


----------



## Jimbaaaab (Sep 11, 2020)

I ended up replacing the switch.  I get a discernible boost now and the gain and EQ controls do have an affect on the sound.  Dodgy switch or dodgy soldering work on my part, I guess.  Either way, all good now.  THANK YOU for your help in trouble shooting this.  
Now I’m going to have a look at that R25 and see if I can level off the volume between the 2 fuzz modes.  I reckon I can get to 280 ohms with the the resistors I have on hand in parallel.


----------

